# Is 2020 on the verge of being a repeat of 2015 to 2016?



## Jonah Hill poster (May 31, 2020)

With the exception of the recent news surrounding the happenings that are currently... well, happening, I do notice from time to time there are several recurring things that continue to be repeated in current day.

I would go over all of them, but I wanted to ask you guys first:
Are we seeing a repeat of things that happened four years ago in 2020, or is this just a case of things that were bound to happen because people warned us for years that this might happen?

It sometimes can get hard to keep track of what’s real and what’s fake, when it seems that you’re growing paranoid that you’re re-living the same day over and over again.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (May 31, 2020)

repeat? 2020 is far worse (or better for accelerationists) than 2016 already and it's only been 5 months.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (May 31, 2020)

The phrase "History Repeats Itself" exists for a reason.

The only difference between back then and now is that now it's taking less time for our society to make the same mistakes they did in the past.  Mainly due to the fact that all the wrong people are getting more of the attention than the people that actually know what they are doing or what they are talking about


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (May 31, 2020)

No. Rather, 2020 is getting _even crazier_ than 2015 _and_ 2016 ever were _combined_.


----------



## ComeoutandJULAY (May 31, 2020)

Calm down, Bill Murray.


----------



## Orion Balls (May 31, 2020)

2020 has been much more interesting, by far. It's so batshit, that it's hard not to laugh at life today. Maybe I've been desensitized to the point that the choice to embrace the crazy has already been internally decided. So, don't take my word for anything.


----------



## The New Downhill Legend (May 31, 2020)

Antifa now considered a domestic terrorist organization. These guys had an effect in discussions in 2015-2016 leading up to the election.

What does it mean if organizations are tied to a now-terrorist organization?


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (May 31, 2020)

The New Downhill Legend said:


> What sort of repercussions can we expect from this?
> 
> What does it mean if organizations are tied to a now-terrorist organization?


Epic and hilarious shit, that's for sure.


----------



## LukeMcGregor (May 31, 2020)

I figured this would happen, being a US election year when tensions are at their most volatile and bad faith actors are pushing certain agendas.


----------



## HonestJohn2376 (May 31, 2020)

The New Downhill Legend said:


> Antifa now considered a domestic terrorist organization. These guys had an effect in discussions in 2015-2016 leading up to the election.
> 
> What does it mean if organizations are tied to a now-terrorist organization?



The same leftists who used Wikipedia to argue the alt right were terrorists now balk at Wikipedia as biased.


----------



## NerdShamer (May 31, 2020)

I'm waiting until this happens again


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (May 31, 2020)

Oh no, this ain't a repeat. At least 2016 didn't have global pandemics started by the Chinese or riots that burned down a police station because some cops snapped a man's neck while restraining him.

I fear we're going to be in it for the long haul in the coming months.


----------



## byuu (May 31, 2020)

I don't think the election is going to be as exciting as the last one.
There's no one like Hillary you can passionately hate and it's hard to panic about Trump causing the apocalypse when elected after 4 years of nothing.

It's just a popularity contest between two retarded boomers and whoever wins - we lose.


----------



## Lone MacReady (May 31, 2020)

2020 is different insofar as Trump's bluffs have been called prior to the elections. His base sees the unfulfilled campaign promises, the unfinished Kushner border fence being chief among them. People know he's just another politician now, under other circumstances I think Trump would be fucked. He is very lucky Biden's waterhead has overflowed in recent months. Not that Trump would be afraid of him, but if the majority would have a different "viably shit" option on voting day, I think they'd take Biden...  IF he wasn't already mentally unfit for office. As it stands, Trump will coast to victory this year, but unresolved demographic replacement ensures 2020 will be the last "Republican" Presidency in America's history. If we somehow manage to make it past 2030 without civil war and America's demos firmly switch to Donkey Kong Country - America will cease to exist, and democrat super-majorities will reign.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (May 31, 2020)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> Oh no, this ain't a repeat. At least 2016 didn't have global pandemics started by the Chinese or riots that burned down a police station *because some cops snapped a man's neck while restraining him.*
> 
> I fear we're going to be in it for the long haul in the coming months.



Correct me if I’m wrong, but wasn’t it proven that the man died because of underlying conditions with his heart? Some were speculating that it was COVID-19 on here.

Not to excuse the officer’s actions, even if I highly dislike the fact that a precinct was burnt down and what not, but it’s getting bizarre to see people wanting to “abolish” police because of one cop’s abuse of authority. I just don’t think these “peaceful protests” and riots are doing anything except make me question why people didn’t take the Hong Kong/China protests seriously.

All in all, I hope I’m not virtue signaling, because there’s no real or true answer here.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (May 31, 2020)

albertbrown26 said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong, but wasn’t it proven that the man died because of underlying conditions with his heart? Some were speculating that it was COVID-19 on here.
> 
> Not to excuse the officer’s actions, even if I highly dislike the fact that a precinct was burnt down and what not, but it’s getting bizarre to see people wanting to “abolish” police because of one cop’s abuse of authority. I just don’t think these “peaceful protests” and riots are doing anything except make me question why people didn’t take the Hong Kong/China protests seriously.
> 
> All in all, I hope I’m not virtue signaling, because there’s no real or true answer here.


If it is virtue signalling, then I worry this will set a precedent and be brought up as an example for any future attempts.

Because all the past riots that dealt with similar incidents didn't spiral _this _badly out of control. And yet, we've got nearly endless torching and looting and nearly killing a guy who wasn't a cop. Hell, I'm amazed the rioters haven't killed a cop yet themselves in all this.


----------



## SigSauer (May 31, 2020)

The 2020 elections is gonna be a slugfest. I sense Trump will win again.


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 31, 2020)

Yes, in that you shit yourself and do nothing.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (May 31, 2020)

2020 is the worst year of my life.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 31, 2020)

Trump will lose. Dems will take the White House, and keep it for the next century.


----------



## Tim Buckley (May 31, 2020)

Smug Chuckler said:


> 2020 is the worst year of my life.


At 2019 we thought it was so bad that 2020 couldn't possibly get worse.
The infamous "this is fine" comic was a reaction to 2013 and they made a sequel for how "awful" 2016 was.








That being said, the pattern indicates that there's absolutely no reason 2021 will be any better, it seriously might get worse hahahaha.

And we're just halfway there on 2020.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 31, 2020)

Smug Chuckler said:


> 2020 is the worst year of my life.





Tim Buckley said:


> At 2019 we thought it was so bad that 2020 couldn't possibly get worse.


Coronapanic and crash, riots, and a circus US election coming up.

Truly a craptacular year, especially in America.

In my more pessimistic moments, this world seems to be a dark, broken, hopeless cyberpunk dystopia that only gets worse with each passing year - because scummy assholes run the show.


----------



## The Pink Panther (May 31, 2020)

lol i fucking hate this year

I thought people were exaggerating about 2016 because I didn't personally think it was that bad of a year, that's just sissy talk. This year is actually a legitimately bad year all over the world, lol.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (May 31, 2020)

It feels like all we really need now for this to be true is a fuckton of celebrities dying, and some nutjob climbing the Trump Tower again.


----------



## ComeoutandJULAY (May 31, 2020)

Bunny Tracks said:


> It feels like all we really need now for this to be true is a fuckton of celebrities dying



It is a bit weird that a year defined by a global pandemic doesn't have a lot of celebrity deaths to its name (yet). The only one who died of corona off the top of my head is that Fountains of Wayne dude.

Then again, I do remember 2016 taking George Michael and Carrie Fisher in, like, its last week before peacing out.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 31, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> (or better for accelerationists)


Never heard of them.

Are they people who want what they see as progress to accelerate?


----------



## d12 (May 31, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Never heard of them.
> 
> Are they people who want what they see as progress to accelerate?



They're the people that want society to utterly collapse so that a new and better one can take it's place, hence the term 'accelerationist'. The sooner it all falls down the sooner it can all be rebuilt in a newer and better form.


----------



## The Pink Panther (May 31, 2020)

Bunny Tracks said:


> some nutjob climbing the Trump Tower again.


But that was actually fucking funny.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (May 31, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> But that was actually fucking funny.


It was, and I really wish someone would do it again.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 31, 2020)

d12 said:


> a newer and better form


"Better" as in...?


----------



## NerdShamer (May 31, 2020)

d12 said:


> They're the people that want society to utterly collapse so that a new and better one can take it's place, hence the term 'accelerationist'. The sooner it all falls down the sooner it can all be rebuilt in a newer and better form.


What's with these kids and anarchy? Didn't they pay attention to what happened in Mad Max?


----------



## Pickle Inspector (May 31, 2020)

My main concern is much of the left continue to focus on intersectional politics which fuels racial and various other tensions since it focuses on putting people into groups instead of treating everyone as individuals and for some incredibly stupid reason treats charactaristics like race, gender and trans status as more important than things like socio-economic status.

It's just as well the merge is imminent.


NerdShamer said:


> What's with these kids and anarchy? Didn't they pay attention to what happened in Mad Max?


It's virtue signalling to the extreme!

Plus you get to larp about as a revolutionist anarchist communist while looting some new trainers and Apple products!

Not great timing to be out and about in groups with the ongoing virus though.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (May 31, 2020)

NerdShamer said:


> What's with these kids and anarchy? Didn't they pay attention to what happened in Mad Max?



It's baby's first "I want to make social change without actually peacefully protesting, donating my time or my money to causes, or participating in activism that is dangerous to my health, because I'm not willing to risk anything for woke points."

Back in 2016 a black man got shot while being detained in my hometown. Alton Sterling. He was flipping CDs on the street corner, which I'm pretty sure is a misdemeanor of some sort, but whatever, so the cops shot him in the back while he was on the ground and already in cuffs with both of the cops detaining him basically sitting on him. When those protests went down, you didn't see nearly as much of this crap. There was peaceful protests, there was people getting shat on by the cops but holding their heads high because they know what's coming next go round.

Now? You've got a bunch of hood rats and fucking LARPers starting fires and breaking windows, and a bunch of OTHER larpers taping up their badgers and starting gunfights with college students because 'this is just like that one episode of Flashpoint, baybaaaay'. 

Fuck all this shit, dude. We're not even halfway through this godforsaken year yet. Personally, my religion is basically the only thing that's kept me going. Faith that there's at least something better on the other side, in this life or the next, is pretty much all we've got at this point.


----------



## Draza (May 31, 2020)

Repeat? As mentioned by others here, most would agree that it's already worse than both those years. 

2020 is also pretty lit: 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ligoskj (May 31, 2020)

Never imagined in my life I would miss those times when people thought 2008-2009 are the worst years in existence.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (May 31, 2020)

2016 was a dark comedy. It was strange and intense but it was hilarious in how much it ran off the rails.

2020 is fucking depressing. There's been so many weird and horrible events happening but it's not funny enough to laugh at. 2016 was a trainwreck, 2020 is watching your friend die of cancer.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 31, 2020)

Pickle Inspector said:


> the left continue to focus on intersectional politics which fuels racial and various other tensions since it focuses on putting people into groups instead of treating everyone as individuals


That's the core flaw of identity politics: you're assumed to be automatically responsible for the actions of others of your kind - if your kind is deemed "oppressor" rather than "marginalized". And that means anything you do as part of an "oppressor" group can be "called out" as "problematic", a "microaggression", or other bullshit forms of "oppression" by asshole hipster types.

And as long as people think that way, tensions can never go away.

This lumping into groups can also explain the "woke" obsession with the word "community", even when no real community is there. Which is ironic given how divisive so-called "social justice" is.


----------



## Strange Wilderness (May 31, 2020)

NerdShamer said:


> What's with these kids and anarchy? Didn't they pay attention to what happened in Mad Max?


They did but they think they'd be Max or Lord Humungus, Aunty Entity, Master Blaster, Furiosa, or Immortan Joe. All these people calling for the downfall of the system think that they are smarter or stronger than everyone else and would be King in the remnants of society instead of just random victim or random raider. Its the evolution of the Zombie Apocalypse scenario meme from the 2000's where all these people want society to collapse so they can do whatever they want because they think they're better than everyone else and would survive even though in reality they'd be lucky to live three days.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (May 31, 2020)

littlearmalite said:


> Now? You've got a bunch of hood rats and fucking LARPers starting fires and breaking windows, and a bunch of OTHER larpers taping up their badgers and starting gunfights with college students because 'this is just like that one episode of Flashpoint, baybaaaay'.


You know things are getting ridiculous when idiot millionare's like Jake Paul are getting involved in the looting:


----------



## The Sauce Boss (May 31, 2020)

Pickle Inspector said:


> You know things are getting ridiculous when idiot millionare's like Jake Paul are getting involved in the looting:



I now have footage of this. Goddammit. God fucking dammit, reality has jumped the shark.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 31, 2020)

I heard looting and riots resulted in curfews in other parts of America. It really is like some asshole moved a lever from "shit" to "more shit" the moment the clock hit midnight on Jan 1, 2020.


----------



## WarJams (May 31, 2020)

More like 1968, but also with coofing.


----------



## Pissmaster (May 31, 2020)

2016 was just gay as shit, lots of idiots unfriending each other on facebook because orange man bad and bawwing and acting like they're the saviors of civilization because they don't like trump because reasons and acting like total shitshows, it's the year that Clown World really hit its first crescendo and it just perpetually kept up steam throughout '17, '18, and '19, only for us to end up here.  It was such an immense, insurmountable pile of faggotry and I can't believe it never lost steam.  But you could mostly avoid it if you just weren't on social media much, didn't watch the news, and didn't consume very much media produced within the year.  Basically if your circle consisted of Silicon Valley faggots or Extremely Online faggots you'd get hit with the lion's share of catty petulance and shit, but it was mostly just wah wah muh feels.  

2020 is tangible chaos that affects absolutely everyone worldwide.  Trump Derangement Syndrome is petty and laughable in a world where bitchy authoritarian Karens are screeching at anyone not wearing a mask that doesn't do anything and now half of Christendom is on fire because George Soros.


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 31, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> I heard looting and riots resulted in curfews in other parts of America. It really is like some asshole moved a lever from "shit" to "more shit" the moment the clock hit midnight on Jan 1, 2020.



The darkest hour is just before the dawn.

If 2020 isn't that darkest hour, I shudder at what 2021 and beyond will bring us...

But my predictions may be more accurate than I thought

I don't want seem like I'm trying to toot my own horn, but I get the feeling the massive neoliberal corporations are about to denounce a lot of woke leftism once the gravity of the new federal designation of the wider Antifa movement as a terrorist group starts to sink in


----------



## The Great Chandler (May 31, 2020)

I think things can get better, even if everyone else wants to commit suicide.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 1, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> Clown World


Even if you were cut off from the media before coronapanic, you could see signs of Clown World IRL, especially in America: many are fat, tattoos are mainstream, hideous piercings are normal...

_"When you're born into this world, you're given a ticket to the freak show. If you're born in America you get a front row seat."_

- George Carlin


----------



## Pee Cola (Jun 1, 2020)

The longer it's been since his death, the more convinced I am that David Bowie was the glue that held the universe together.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jun 1, 2020)

I hope it's gonna be more like 1861, 1941 or 1969.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 1, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> The darkest hour is just before the dawn.


I hope so.

That America: The Grim Truth" article seems more feasible now.

(at least the part about the future)



> the United States is about to become a very unwholesome place to be


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 1, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> I hope so.
> 
> That America: The Grim Truth" article seems more feasible now.
> 
> (at least the part about the future)



I've been saying that we'd see a backlash against "Current Year" woke culture as far back as spring of 2019, and that it would get worse before it got better.

The coronavirus and the riots threw me for a curveball at first, but now I think that those things are going to accelerate the demise of the Woke Left, especially if Trump gets reelected in 2020 and the corporate bigwigs and the media will realize all their efforts at propping up the SJW's was all in vain.

Right now, the Left and the bulk of the neoliberal media and tech corporations are in the "denial" stage of grief since it's all so recent, hence the "there is no such thing as Antifa" or "it just means you don't like fascists" and other motte-and-bailey bullshit. 

It's been less than 24 hours since the new declarations, so everything is still fresh and nobody's really had time to let the severity of this federal declaration really start to sink in.

Give it a few days or a few weeks, the denial will end and then expect the anger and bargaining stages to begin in earnest, especially if more people start getting busted by the Feds.

Really, I'd expect a lot of these companies will start throwing Antifa and woke leftism under the bus when they get to that bargaining phase


----------



## KiwiJoe (Jun 1, 2020)

We shouldn't have killed Suleimani. I think his bloodline was tainted by an ancient Persian sorcerer dating back to the time of Xerxes I. Killing him activated that curse and now the world is fucked.

Also that Mayan calender was read wrong, it didn't mean exactly 2012, more like... 2021. So we're just in the halfway point until the world really ends by January 1st, 2021.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 1, 2020)

KiwiJoe said:


> We shouldn't have killed Suleimani. I think his bloodline was tainted by an ancient Persian sorcerer dating back to the time of Xerxes I. Killing him activated that curse and now the world is fucked.
> 
> Also that Mayan calender was read wrong, it didn't mean exactly 2012, more like... 2021. So we're just in the halfway point until the world really ends by January 1st, 2021.
> View attachment 1341400



Before President Trump wins his second term?

That would look like something straight out of an Independence Day reboot


----------



## jje100010001 (Jun 2, 2020)

SSF2T Old User said:


> The phrase "History Repeats Itself" exists for a reason.
> 
> The only difference between back then and now is that now it's taking less time for our society to make the same mistakes they did in the past.  Mainly due to the fact that all the wrong people are getting more of the attention than the people that actually know what they are doing or what they are talking about


History never repeats itself, but it sure does rhyme.

The only thing this has made me realize is how increasingly deranged liberals and progressives are after 4-5 years of high-intensity media & cultural propaganda. As such, it's literally impossible to figure out what happens next.


----------



## spencer reid (Jun 2, 2020)

I remember 2016 being not so good but even halfway through 2020 and there's more chaos than the whole of 2016, couldn't have predicted this happening all in the span of a few months


----------



## UntimelyDhelmise (Jun 2, 2020)

I'm having a hard time seeing _any _dawn from this darkness by now. The past week alone has just utterly broken me with watching my country turn into a total dystopian hellhole where everyone's brainwashed to accept and defend the absolute evil atrocities that are swamping cities across the continent. And that's even before getting into things like the current Section 230 issue and contact tracing and God knows what other Orwellian horrors waiting in the wings.

It's very depressing because, when Corona first got going and for a brief moment the rest of the world gave China the stink eye, it seemed like positive changes were finally happening, that actual goodness and order were on the way. I was actually feeling optimistic about the future for what felt like years. But, but no... The powers that be are too strong, the populace is too deeply programmed to notice anything or think critically anymore, and we're rapidly spiraling down the whirlpool at breakneck speed.

I try to not give in to the doomer mindset, and I flip flop between optimism and pessimism, but the last string on the rope of my sanity is about ready to snap from just how hopeless everything looks for the future...


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Jun 2, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> I heard looting and riots resulted in curfews in other parts of America. It really is like some asshole moved a lever from "shit" to "more shit" the moment the clock hit midnight on Jan 1, 2020.



I don't want to imagine how 2024 will look.


----------



## knobslobbin (Jun 2, 2020)

Super economic depression from the lockdown combined with turbo hyper inflation hasn't even hit yet. Buckle up buttercup


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 2, 2020)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> I don't want to imagine how 2024 will look.


Today someone told me it feels like this is the "season finale" before the end of America.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 2, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Today someone told me it feels like this is the "season finale" before the end of America.


At this point, the Doomsday predictors are about as more worse than people willingly supporting Antifa and BLM because of “peaceful protests”. It’s basically V For Vendetta all over again.



Spoiler



The comic book made me dislike Anonymous with a passion.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Jun 3, 2020)

Rate me autistic as fuck but when the new year high still hit me and the rest of /x/, I went and got a tarot card reading and it basically amounted to "shit will start but won't resolve for another year". Take it how you will because I'm excited low key.
Edit: typos


----------



## gata (Jun 4, 2020)

Would be it ok to call the start of 2020 the "exploding 20s"?


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (Jun 4, 2020)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> No. Rather, 2020 is getting _even crazier_ than 2015 _and_ 2016 ever were _combined_.





SigSauer said:


> The 2020 elections is gonna be a slugfest. I sense Trump will win again.


If Trump remains in office long enough to stand for election , he is going to lose in the biggest landslide in history and take every repuke down ticket of him with him.  He lost half his base with that unbelievable scene from a shitty end of the world movie he filmed in lafayette park yesterday. 

To this old hack, it appears to me that the progressive wing of the Democratic party has the platform well under control, with Biden leashed and submissive to Bernie's lead.  You're not likely to see him sniffing little girl's hair.   He's already made at least one statement acknowledging that sort of behavior to be inappropriate. 



DumbDude42 said:


> Trump will lose. Dems will take the White House, and keep it for the next century.





ToroidalBoat said:


> Coronapanic and crash, riots, and a circus US election coming up.
> 
> Truly a craptacular year, especially in America.
> 
> In my more pessimistic moments, this world seems to be a dark, broken, hopeless cyberpunk dystopia that only gets worse with each passing year - because scummy assholes run the show.


We are well past craptacular and into the fuckening. the shit flowing into the fan right now is at flood stage.  i'm probably much older than you and those are my brighter moments at this point.  i came into this movie in the late 50's .  My first two presidents were my first two heroes .  It was a very exciting time to be young.  We were launching people into outer space and going under the ocean for a month at a time.  John Glenn and Scott Carpenter were my second two heroes. That's what I wanted to do when i grew up.   There was new construction all around me. School was actually cool  then and you didn't have to be a total nerd to like it and learn things.   We had dignified leaders doing great things and look at us today.  



littlearmalite said:


> I now have footage of this. Goddammit. God fucking dammit, reality has jumped the shark.


There was a sign on a movie theater that said "Closed until reality stops being weirder than the movies".    Trump definitely jumped the shark yesterday with that unbelievable movie scene they shot.    I've been saying since he started to assemble his cabinet that it looked like a casting call from a bad Hollywood end of the world movie and here we are , living in the middle of an insane reality show with an unhinged,  narcissistic,  serial child molesting con artist at the helm of that junk heap on the Potomac River we call the Ship of State.  That man's elevator is not making it to the top floor any more, if it ever did. 



WarJams said:


> More like 1968, but also with coofing.


1968 was bad, but they were burning down slums, not brand new strip 
malls and affordable housing complexes.   what's coofing? 



albertbrown26 said:


> At this point, the Doomsday predictors are about as more worse than people willingly supporting Antifa and BLM because of “peaceful protests”. It’s basically V For Vendetta all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Antifa does not exist as an organization.   It is  a contraction of anti-fascism and only conceptual.   BLM  and their allies are actually doing a pretty good job of keeping things orderly.  Most of the people caught on camera breaking out windows and setting fires have been white and they're trying to blame it on antifa, when antifa doesn't really exist. what of it that antifa puts in the street doesn't do that sort of thing.  they are strictly there to counter demonstrate against nazis and protect the meek from them. 

State and local authorities in most places are coordinating well with BLM and other protest organizers to keep things orderly.   The most serious violence is being perpetrated by white people,  obviously from any number of white nationalist groups that have been itching for this moment for many years.  Antifa doesn't exists as an organization, so blaming them  is ludicrous.    there are aspects of this like , floyd and chauvin knowing each other and the look on chauvin's face for 8 minutes while he killed floyd, that make me suspect the killing could have been a pre-arranged signal.   Even if it wasn't , which it most likely wasn't,  the nazis certainly took it as a call to arms.  




gata said:


> Would be it ok to call the start of 2020 the "exploding 20s"?


If it keeps up like it has been, which it will, if we do not immediately start phasing out fossil fuels and start restoring some biodiversity to the ecosystems we've destroyed to build our cities and feed ourselves, these will likely come to be known as the "Terrible 20's" .  This is just the warm up on CV-19 and we're just past the peak of the first wave.   There will be a quarter million dead by election day at  the current rates.    The second wave in 1918 was about 3 times worse than the first.   If we fail to make these course corrections,  by 2050, half the civilized world will be underwater,  the other half burned out and at least half the people dead.  

Trump jumped the shark yesterday.   What he did was an incredible insult to the office and abomination to the principles this republic was founded on .  The Bishop Mariann totally destroyed him , as did numerous other clergy and  elected officials on both sides of the aisle.  Mattis tore him a new asshole this morning .   He is going to lose in a landslide of epic proportions and take every republican candidate down ticket with him.  

Biden appears to be on a tight leash under the command of the progressive wing of the party and he has already made a statement acknowledging that some of his interpersonal behaviors are inappropriate.    i don't think they're creepy because he's a pedo.  it's creepy because that's  dominance posturing common to rich white guys.  watch the way he touches adults when he talks to them.   that shit creeps me out when people do it to me.    

They will win if the people go to the polls and are able to cast their votes.  Our biggest dangers of a Trump victory lie in voter suppression and deception causing people to disenfranchise themselves because they were convinced that the potential evil that they saw in Biden, made them want to vote for nobody or a third party candidate, just like in 2016.   Biden isn't nearly as evil as  Trump as a human.  His evil is in the corporate connection to his legislation and I'll take the Democratic corporate shills in control over the Grand Old Pedophile party any day.  At least they keep the budget balanced and some expendable income in our pockets.  The Repukes run up the prices, tax the shit out of us and siphon trillions out of the economy under the table .   The Pentagon can't account for some 21 trillion since 1999, which is approximately what the billionaires stashed offshore in the same period.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Jun 4, 2020)

Well, I mean, Trump is probably going to get elected again for all sorts of reasons, but other than that I have to agree with people in this thread saying that 2020 is a worse version of 2016, so far anyway. Things could and probably will change though.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jun 4, 2020)

I've hated this year for the most part, but I firmly believe Americans (the majority anyway) are not as dumb as we're led to believe.

Unlike the crybaby left, most people on the right side simply keep their mouths shut either out of fear, or because they know arguing with tantrum-throwing children accomplishes nothing.



Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> If Trump remains in office long enough to stand for election , he is going to lose in the biggest landslide in history and take every repuke down ticket of him with him.  He lost half his base with that unbelievable scene from a shitty end of the world movie he filmed in lafayette park yesterday.
> 
> To this old hack, it appears to me that the progressive wing of the Democratic party has the platform well under control, with Biden leashed and submissive to Bernie's lead.  You're not likely to see him sniffing little girl's hair.   He's already made at least one statement acknowledging that sort of behavior to be inappropriate.
> 
> ...



The fact you only have here to post this bullshit is hilarious. And we just laugh at you harder.


----------



## Made In China (Jun 4, 2020)

Guts Gets Some said:


> I've hated this year for the most part, but I firmly believe Americans (the majority anyway) are not as dumb as we're led to believe.



No, almost all of them are dumb.  A large percentage of them might not trust the media but they'll replace it with something else that's equally dumb.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (Jun 4, 2020)

Guts Gets Some said:


> I've hated this year for the most part, but I firmly believe Americans (the majority anyway) are not as dumb as we're led to believe.
> 
> Unlike the crybaby left, most people on the right side simply keep their mouths shut either out of fear, or because they know arguing with tantrum-throwing children accomplishes nothing.
> 
> ...


the only reason that is is because the AMBeasts managed to get both my accounts at facebook blocked.  another couple of days and you'll hardly see me at all until the next time it happens.  i get a lot of likes at facebook for a post like that in a group, so what i really don't care that semi-literate perverts  and really stupid neo-nazi incels  are laughing at me here.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jun 4, 2020)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> incels



You're so textbook it hurts. Every brainwashed liberal uses "incel" as a blanket term for any male that doesn't go along with their narrative.

Psst, you might want to look it up, because:


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (Jun 4, 2020)

Guts Gets Some said:


> You're so textbook it hurts. Every brainwashed liberal uses "incel" as a blanket term for any male that doesn't go along with their narrative.
> 
> Psst, you might want to look it up, because:
> View attachment 1350767


i know what it means.   this site is owned by an incel.  it is not unfair to assume that the majority are either incels or similarly fucked up humans with severe psycho-sexual disorders, because only;y misogynistic morons would have anything to do with @Null

you also have me confused with a liberal.   I am a radical anarcho-capitalist of the fair trade variety.

i doubt a millennial mental midget like yourself ever actually read a textbook.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 4, 2020)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> i doubt a millennial mental midget like yourself ever actually read a textbook.



OK Literal Boomer

Maybe if you didn't fry your brain on drugs at Woodstock, you wouldn't have a whole goddamn sub-forum on the Farms.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (Jun 4, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> OK Literal Boomer
> 
> Maybe if you didn't fry your brain on drugs at Woodstock, you wouldn't have a whole goddamn sub-forum on the Farms.


sure thing , millennial mental midget or are you a gen Z brar living in a digital reality ? .  you assume much ,  probably because your brains have been fried by psyche drugs since you were a little kid.     seriously, you're a child with no brains because you've been getting filled with  bad drugs, worse food and your parents are idiots who should never have been allowed to breed.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 4, 2020)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> sure thing , millennial mental midget or are you a gen Z brar living in a digital reality ? .  you assume much ,  probably because your brains have been fried by psyche drugs since you were a little kid.     seriously, you're a child with no brains because you've been getting filled with  bad drugs, worse food and your parents are idiots who should never have been allowed to breed.



LOL. Calm down, my acid-dropping hippie friend.

Go home and get some sleep. You're clearly having a bad trip.




gata said:


> Would be it ok to call the start of 2020 the "exploding 20s"?



Not gonna lie, I actually like that name.

But yeah, I think 2020 is the year that "Current Year" officially dies.

That's not to say things are going to get better, mind you.

But the SJW culture war of the 2010's has come to a head and now it's finally culminated into an outright violent coup right before our eyes. What happens now is anyone's guess.

It's going to be a long and crazy summer this year...


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 5, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> It's going to be a long and crazy summer this year...


If I could live comfortably in the wilderness, far away from this insane circus "society", I likely would seriously consider it...


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Jun 5, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> If I could live comfortably in the wilderness, far away from this insane circus "society", I likely would seriously consider it...


Ted Kaczynski was right.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jun 5, 2020)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> sure thing , millennial mental midget or are you a gen Z brar living in a digital reality ? .  you assume much ,  probably because your brains have been fried by psyche drugs since you were a little kid.     seriously, you're a child with no brains because you've been getting filled with  bad drugs, worse food and your parents are idiots who should never have been allowed to breed.



Ah typical boomer mentality. "Fuck the rest of you! I got what I wanted out of my life, who cares about the future cause I'll be dead soon!" 

No wonder you're the most despised generation. I await your bog standard "okay incel" response. God knows you can't come up with anything more clever.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jun 5, 2020)

We all knew things would get crazy the closer we got to the election. I think the only issue was we vastly underestimated how insane the political left has become.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (Jun 5, 2020)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> Ah typical boomer mentality. "Fuck the rest of you! I got what I wanted out of my life, who cares about the future cause I'll be dead soon!"
> 
> No wonder you're the most despised generation. I await your bog standard "okay incel" response. God knows you can't come up with anything more clever.


Ah, but it's not a matter of "fuck the rest of you",  sped.   I'm the #HippieHistorian  and have been Antifa for 57 1/2 years.    Is your mommy even that old?  You're obviously not.   I know that you're not all incels,  some of you are cucks,  and most of you are a-logging speds.    

It's only fuck you tools of authoritarianism that's it's fuck you to from out of me, People like me are the only thing that made it possible for us to last this long without the streets blowing up and it's people like us who are keeping them from blowing completely up right now.



			https://medium.com/@tommiejaywasserberg/img-https-i-imgflip-com-442pjw-jpg-img-21b1316148fd
		



mindlessobserver said:


> We all knew things would get crazy the closer we got to the election. I think the only issue was we vastly underestimated how insane the political left has become.


Since I'm really a  staunch middle of the roader ,  native to Chicago, the heart of America and critical of both wings of the political dodo birds,   living in the  political chicken lane for the past 57 1/2  years, instead of making a childish insult over that  exceptionally biased opinion,   i'm  going to respectfully ask you to expand on that and explain what the insanity is on the left and why the right, whose greed, discriminatory measures and baldfaced hate are what's driving the left nuts, especially the queer thought police and angry black women like this, isn't  equally or more insane.   It has to be a very special kind of stupid if it's not insanity to be intending to vote for this man on my 66th birthday at this point.  George Carlin warned us about all this shit 30 years ago.     



			https://www.facebook.com/mrjonz/videos/10220115486010344/
		







Syaoran Li said:


> LOL. Calm down, my acid-dropping hippie friend.
> 
> Go home and get some sleep. You're clearly having a bad trip.
> 
> ...


stay stupid,  misinformed  millennial  narcissistic  nitwit.    perhaps learning how to argue  rationally would serve you and your simpering sociopathic suck up sycophants a little better when attempting to take on a global recognized revolutionary artist who is also a blacklisted biological engineer with real credentials?      i rarely trip any more and rarely use LSD either.   I work from my home.  It happens that I type about 75 wpm and am sitting at a the admin console of a ground station,  very relaxed and able to go nap any time i feel like it.     i wrote this "Summer Time Is Riot Time" today while stupid people were haranguing me at AMB  .  Not sure what i'm going to  write this evening letting you losers entertain me on the side. 






Unfortunately, the  photo embedding app here doesn't work right.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 5, 2020)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> _incomprehensible Boomer rambling, possibly fueled by LSD and senile dementia_



Ladies and Gentlemen, Mr. Tommy Tooter!






Getting back on topic, I think 2020 is going to just keep getting more batshit insane at least until the election is over and done with.

Buckle up, because this year's already got more twists than Chubby Checker in a blender and it's going to get more insane.

We're way past the point of Clown World and are now playing 4D CarnEvil at this point.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 6, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> We're [...] now playing 4D CarnEvil at this point.


I said in a couple of other threads that 2020 was when Clwon World "mega evolved" into Mega Clown World.

Or one could say the Clown World Caterpillar has emerged from the Corona Cocoon as the Clown World Butterfly.


----------



## queerape (Jun 12, 2020)

History doesn't repeat, it rhymes. 2020-2022 will be the accomplishment of what 2015-2016 sought to attain. Then hopefully, the rest of the decade is anodyne as sweet, sweet quiescence as usually follows periods of upheaval.

Nothing ever lasts forever. Upheaval always gives way to calm, which then gives way to upheaval. One day we'll think "remember when shit actually used to happen around here?".


----------



## Maurice Caine (Jul 14, 2020)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> Ah, but it's not a matter of "fuck the rest of you",  sped.   I'm the #HippieHistorian  and have been Antifa for 57 1/2 years.    Is your mommy even that old?  You're obviously not.   I know that you're not all incels,  some of you are cucks,  and most of you are a-logging speds.
> 
> It's only fuck you tools of authoritarianism that's it's fuck you to from out of me, People like me are the only thing that made it possible for us to last this long without the streets blowing up and it's people like us who are keeping them from blowing completely up right now.
> 
> ...


What the fuck were you up to the in the 1960s? Did you have to waste your life like that?


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 2, 2020)

At least one thing Clown World of Current Year will likely do "right" is make Halloween 2020 a disturbingly insane day...

(like every other day this year so far)


----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 2, 2020)

I often compare these repeat periods of violence, unrest and political discourses to the cycle of pennywise in it. In the book Pennywise emerges and then goes back into hiding before and after some horrible event strikes the town of Derry whether it's a lumberjack slaughtering a while bar, an iron works exploding, a gang shootout or the death of a child. If 2016 was what made him emerge hopefully 2020 will end and things will go quiet again...before it starts all over again


----------



## DeadFish (Aug 8, 2020)

I'm guessing we are experiencing a repeat of early 1900s


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Aug 9, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> At least one thing Clown World of Current Year will likely do "right" is make Halloween 2020 a disturbingly insane day...
> 
> (like every other day this year so far)





Jasonfan89 said:


> I often compare these repeat periods of violence, unrest and political discourses to the cycle of pennywise in it. In the book Pennywise emerges and then goes back into hiding before and after some horrible event strikes the town of Derry whether it's a lumberjack slaughtering a while bar, an iron works exploding, a gang shootout or the death of a child. If 2016 was what made him emerge hopefully 2020 will end and things will go quiet again...before it starts all over again


Clown world could always use some more Curry


----------



## -4ZURE- (Aug 9, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> At least one thing Clown World of Current Year will likely do "right" is make Halloween 2020 a disturbingly insane day...
> 
> (like every other day this year so far)


You know it will be crazy as we will likely all be stuck inside due to Covid, so no Trick-or-Treaters are going to be causing the chaos.

Maybe instead of middle school children knocking on the door it will be people in their 20s and 30s ”collecting” cash for BLM. The Chaznites can play dress up in their destruction. In one corner we have Harley Quinn setting the post office on fire, Thanos is fighting with the police, Avatar Aang (but he is black) is giving speeches, and of course you have to have sexy Black Panther joining the riots.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 9, 2020)

-4ZURE- said:


> You know it will be crazy as we will likely all be stuck inside due to Covid, so no Trick-or-Treaters are going to be causing the chaos.
> 
> Maybe instead of middle school children knocking on the door it will be people in their 20s and 30s ”collecting” cash for BLM. The Chaznites can play dress up in their destruction. In one corner we have Harley Quinn setting the post office on fire, Thanos is fighting with the police, Avatar Aang (but he is black) is giving speeches, and of course you have to have sexy Black Panther joining the riots.



That made me think of something....

You know how a lot of SJW's are still perpetually pissed at their Christian parents for ruining their fun and how a lot of traditionalist Protestants/Evangelicals are vehemently opposed to Halloween and tried to ban it in certain Bible Belt communities? I know quite a few kids who had fundie parents who banned their kids celebrating Halloween, and a lot of those became rabid SJW's when they grew up and went to college.

As childish and autistic as it sounds, never underestimate the damage that the "No Fun Allowed" stance can do to a political or ideological movement, especially for the next generation of kids. 

Even if it seems silly to us adults, moral guardians banning fun is the kind of thing that definitely sticks in the mind of a child and it will definitely have an impact on the kind of ideologies they will be drawn towards when they grow older

The Woke Left has been far more successful at banning fun than the Religious Right thanks to the power of social media and academia. Since the Woke Left have been some of the staunchest advocates of keeping these lockdowns in place, I imagine a lot of kids and teens will have their fun ruined in so many ways. Halloween will no doubt be cancelled this year in most states, and I think the impact the Woke Left is having on the media in general even before COVID-19 already did enough damage as it is.

Now we have an entire generation of kids who will remember the leftists taking their summer away and cancelling their Halloween, and not even letting them have escapism via TV and vidya thanks to the mass corporate endorsement of BLM and the power of cancel culture, to say nothing of all those teenagers who missed out on a lot of milestones because of this.

The Woke Left better hope their coup succeeds, because if Biden loses 2020, the Democrats will clean house and make the Woke Left pay in the short term. A Chinese economic collapse via the Three Gorges Dam collapsing or Trump amping up the trade war will harm them and the Late Zoomers and Alpha Generation will make them really pay in the long term.

The Democrats already have declared Bernie persona non grata for the 2016 election, and I can guarantee they will blame Antifa and the Woke Left in the event of a Trump victory in 2020. 

If this happens, then they'll probably tie this new narrative in with the preexisting ones about Bernie Sanders and maybe even the "Russian collusion" narrative as well. I would not put it past them to air the Project Veritas videos on TV and present them as "brand new leaks" in this kind of scenario. And that's not even counting what Trump and the DOJ will do to Antifa and BLM with four years unimpeded by the prospects of losing an election.

As for the Late Millennial and Early Zoomer component of the Woke Left? The ones who are the most likely to be true believers and shock troops? Yeah, they're going to be even more hated and reviled than the Boomers are today, and will have none of the power and success the Boomers had as a generation.

Any way you slice it, Woke Left will get what they fucking deserve if Trump wins 2020.


----------



## Sayon (Aug 10, 2020)

Hopefully we get Peak Chimp.


----------



## tehpope (Aug 10, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> That made me think of something....
> 
> You know how a lot of SJW's are still perpetually pissed at their Christian parents for ruining their fun and how a lot of traditionalist Protestants/Evangelicals are vehemently opposed to Halloween and tried to ban it in certain Bible Belt communities? I know quite a few kids who had fundie parents who banned their kids celebrating Halloween, and a lot of those became rabid SJW's when they grew up and went to college.
> 
> ...


 And the high school class of 2020 will probably be pissed they missed out on shit like prom, pranks, senior trips, and graduation.


----------



## Give Them Enough Rope (Aug 10, 2020)

Politics are cyclical anyway, every eight years you have people claiming their country is in shambles thanks to the current president, and then the country turns out to not actually be in shambles (unless you're from Africa or Southeast Asia), the country does decent assuming no terrorist cell stages a coup or mass murder, nothing happens, people die, nothing is done, rinse and repeat.


----------



## Twinkletard (Aug 10, 2020)

I've been having a fantastic year. Getting to work from home, making good money, not having to deal with traffic. Not having to do business travel (I fucking hate that shit). Not having to go to shitty events and parties. 

Going to the store and seeing dumbasses (who would normally be coughing all over shit) having to wear masks. Not having to shake hands with people. Annoying assholes not in my personal space when I'm out. 

Most of the stress I felt before all this happened is completely gone from my life and I love it. So it's a great year.

I don't think Trump's going to get reelected, but I didn't think he would the first time, so who knows? If he doesn't, it'll suck because Biden really is the worst. But if Trump loses, that'll be the only real downside to 2020 for me.


----------



## Harvey Danger (Aug 10, 2020)

Posting here for lack of a better place to put it.






Fuck this year.


----------

